# The Pill and ICSI



## Mamabud (Mar 8, 2009)

Hi, I'm new to the board.  I've been on the NHS waiting list for 2 years and finally got called for treatment, due to start from my Feb period.  As I have PCOS, this didn't arrive so I went in for a scan, and a blood test.  I was told I'm down regulated, and had to take the contraceptive pill to stay that way, as I would have been on the spray for 4-5 weeks.  Has anyone encountered this?  The impression I'm getting is that we are at the top of the list but need to wait on a slot?  I don't even know what down reg means, and I tried to ask but the nurse wasn't very explanatory.  I've been on the pill since last Thursday, and the whole process is playing havoc with my emotions.  If I'm this bad before treatment, dear love my DH went I start on the hormones!!!  It would be great to hear for others in a similar situation.


----------



## emak (Jan 21, 2008)

Awwwwwwwww Loopybud sorry to hear you are feeling so down ,i can totally understand the whole emotional thing ,jes i was like a mad woman my first week of d/r ,so much so that my doc signed me off work.As for the way they seem to be scheduling your tx im very unsure it could be possible that it maybe so they can schedule you in for e/c and e/t ...Girls help me out here if im wrong Am i right in thinking that you havent started the spray yet? I dont understand the whole pill thing so im not even gonna try cause it will be waffle .Down reg is when they put your body into a suppressed state bit like the menopause then usually you will take a period ,then you start stimming which is the jabs.I also found that things dont be explained at the hospital its a bit like a conveyor belt in there .Anyhoo this site is great and im  sure you will find all the answers you need somewhere on here .Sorry im not much help but i couldnt just read and run      
Emma  xx


----------



## emak (Jan 21, 2008)

Well said Loopy ,glad someone around here has a clue


----------



## Mamabud (Mar 8, 2009)

Thanks for your replies Emak and Loopy.  Basic terms are good - I don't even get the whole abbreviation thing!  It is so frustrating when something most people try to avoid when they're younger is so damn difficult.  When I went to the doctors last Wed for the pill it was a whole handling getting it alone, so much that I left the surgery in tears!  I needed an appointment with the doctor, and none was available until the next week, and I was getting no-where with the receptionist.  However the doctor was taking calls that afternoon, and I got through to her.  She was reluctant to give the pill without a letter from the clinic, and had to ring the nurses station, before I could even get a prescription.  I had to send up the date that I started and wait for the call to start the spray, but I don't know how long that will be.  This waiting game is the hardest thing.  How long has the whole process took you both?


----------



## Ladyhex (Sep 6, 2008)

Sorry loopybud 

Cant help but im sure loopy and emak will help you allot 
I haven't had the pleasure of going for TX yet  

doctors surgeries are getting worse ..... some doctors are so unhelpful


----------



## crazykate (Oct 1, 2007)

Hi loopybud - sorry I can't help you with your query but didn't want to read and run!  Hope to see you on NI thread real soon


----------



## sunbeam (Nov 19, 2007)

Hi Loopybud you are very welcome!!!!!!!!!

Sorry Im not much help as well but like Kate look forward to seeing you on the NI thread!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ladyhex (Sep 6, 2008)

would like to third what sunbeam and kate said about coming across to NI thread


----------

